# 11/12/10 Bully The Kid host Bowling For Bullies a benefit for Atl Bully Rescue



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's how it works for every strike thrown BTK and the Bully Community donate a bag of food to Atlanta Bully Rescue! Last years event raised almost 6 months of dog food for our rescues! It's $20 per person to enter. You can pick your own team or BTK will put you on a team. 

Sign up starts at 9pm. 

6345 Spalding Drive, Norcross, GA 30092

(770) 840-8200 bowling alley


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great I dea. I hope you raise lots of food this time too.

Might have to steal this idea for one of our area shelters.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ronnie, Shana, and I will be there. I hope I bowl as well in real life as I do on Skype.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best of luck! I hope you raise double this time


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ronnie, Shana, and I will be there. I hope I bowl as well in real life as I do on Skype.


Make sure to stop by the Atlanta Bully Rescue table and say hi


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

2,000 lbs of dog food was donated to Atlanta Bully Rescue! That's enough to last the rescue for 10 months! Thank you so much BTK and Black Gold!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats awesome, hope you all had a great time as well


----------

